# DME E1399 Reimbursement



## searchthweb (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello

I have a company that is billing for a product that "the exact service" does not yet show in HCPCS books yet.

I thought that if Medicare hasn't created a HCPCS code yet, then there is no reimbursement (or, if one wants to downcode to a similar service - that is allowed).

Anyone know the rule on this ?

Thanks


----------



## francinea (Mar 24, 2011)

E1399 DME Miscellaneous, is for items not coded, such as parts for a wheelchair or hospital bed controller. You must put in the HAO record the manufacturer, product number and explaination of what the item is, then they process it for individual consideration.


----------



## courtcadle (May 20, 2011)

Another example is I use E1399 to bill bed extension kits


----------

